# Starting My Planted Tank!



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been doing my research on planted tanks and i'm going to start planting my 75g (48Lx18Wx21H)

Basically what I want is a set up that will be low maintenance, Low light with good growth, no c02, and minimal ferts.

My setup
eheim 2217
koralia evo 1050

Ive been told I can get by with a simple dual T5-NO fixture like the coralife aqualight but ive also been told it doesn't do much for growth. I want a light that will provide good low tech growth while not going overboard and causing algae outbursts.

My Three options are:

1. *Dual T5-NO Coralife aqualight*

2. *Dual T5-HO - Odyssea*
http://www.aquatraders.com/48-inch-2x54W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52123.htm

3. *Dual T5-HO - Fishneedit*
http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-4ft--2lamp-aquarium-light.html

Which do you think might be the best for my tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that either of those T5HO fixtures would put you up into the higher light range where you would need pressurized co2. They might work if you could run one bulb at a time, but it looks like both of them only have one cord and switch.

I am running a Coralife dual T5NO and a dual T8 fixture over my 75 right now and I'm pretty happy with the growth.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Like Joe said, the HO's are going to be giving an insane amount of light, mid-high. You could suspend them higher above the tank if you want to get a HO setup and not go high light, this would allow you to upgrade easily in the future without having to get a new light fixture.


----------

